# German Sports Cars Show, 12th September, Gawsorth Hall



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will be there for Club Audi 8) Anyone wants to join me? No need to join the other club!! Anyone will be very welcome indeed 

_It is being held at Gawsworth Hall in Cheshire on Sunday 12th September 2004.
Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Audi, VW are invited together with Smart and New Mini.
Parking areas will be set for the various car clubs attending with
additional parking for none car club members. If your car club hasn't yet
contacted you about the show, please speak to your organiser to check that we have reserved parking areas for your club.

Entrance to the show is Â£4 on the day or Â£3.50 advance ticket.
Entrance to the house is available for a nominal extra Â£1 payable on
entrance to this beautiful part of Cheshires history.

The show will start and be open to the public at 10am.

Trade stands should be setup by 9am (traders please contact us for details
of how to book a stand).
Car exhibitors should have cars in position by 9:30am.

We hope that you can find the time to attend what will probably be one of
the largest gatherings of German Sports Cars in the UK ever. Take the
opportunity to compare the very different machines that have been engineered to compete with any performance car on the road.
We expect the event to be oversubscribed so please do book early to avoid dissappointment.

The 'club concours' events will be organised and judged individually by the
respective clubs/organisations, there will then be a 'best of show' event in
which the winners of the 'club concours' events will be eligible to enter._


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

Pencil me in Dani. Should be a fun day out!

Ed


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Put the Law's down 

Is this replacing the concept show?

Steve


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If im not on holiday count me in Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ed, Steve, Hilly: I got all of you down
(Ed in pencil :wink: )



TT Law said:


> Is this replacing the concept show?


I don't think it is, Steve, with Porsche, BM and Merc there as well. I assume that the Concept Car Show ill still be on on the 29th August, but 
I'm trying to get in touch with New Beatle Paul since weeks; I think he's vanished from planet Earth :? I may have to pop round to his house next week to find out 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This fills up quite nicely.  So far we have

Steve, TT
Zac, TTR
Jon, A3
Chris, S4
Dani, TT
Ian, Ginetta
Davidg, TT no spoiler
Hilly, TTR
Andy, TTR
Carol&Rob ... but in which car??
Ed, TT
Andy D, TT
Geoff, TTR

and in pencil:
Shao_khan, TTR

This looks like a good selection of Audis to me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

count me in dani work permitting


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff, Andy


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

U can count me in. Just round the corner for moi! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent gworks, you're counted 

I shall ask all of you for advance payment by ~ end of this month so we don't lose the plot :roll: 
Tickets will be sent to you in good time before the event 

I'll IM my address to all when I get back from Brooklands - alternatively we can square up there


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think i may be able to make this event & it aint too far from me & i do still own an Audi 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant, Paul!! I'm looking forward to have a good inspection of your RS6


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Excellent gworks, you're counted
> 
> I shall ask all of you for advance payment by ~ end of this month so we don't lose the plot :roll:
> 
> sorry dani i think i lost the plot years ago [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sorry dani i think i lost the plot years ago [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


That's o.k. Andy!! I will see to it that you find your plot again :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni.
Do you want us to bring the A4 cab or .........................
How can i put this my BMW estate its white.
I have been taken over by the dark side.
Think positive i can try to teach them how to drive nicely.
Dont tell Vagman....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Danni.
> Do you want us to bring the A4 cab or .........................
> How can i put this my BMW estate its white.
> I have been taken over by the dark side.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: white :lol: :lol: dark side :lol: :lol: 
whatever you'll bring, Carol: anything/everything will be welcome :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. peeps: we'll need to get sorted soon!

Remember, it's Â£3.50 per person in advance. I can't reserve any spaces unless I have received payment in full by the end of this months.
Please check your IM for payment details.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

pencil me in

Is the concept show still going on at the end of aug ????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Is the concept show still going on at the end of aug ????


I still don't know :? New Beetle Paul has vanished from the face of this planet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The first cheques have arrived, thanks 

Remember: I can't buy any advance tickets unless I have received payment by the end of this month.
O.K. you can pay (more!!) on the day but you won't be able to park with us  You'll be asked to to park with _other cars_


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Dani
Hi we have been away , again.
But will put cheque in post tonight.
Ta very much for arranging.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

same here dani i will post cheque to night cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's great, cheers Carol and Andy. I'll have a night out on the town :wink:  [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

15 advance tickets now ordered  
I'll post them asap.

So, who else is up for this??

*Latest list of definites*:
Carol&Rob (Granny) in ???
Jon, new A3
Hilly, TTR
Steve, Caz&Nat, TTC
David&Julie, TTC
Andy, TTR
Ian (Ginetta)
Dani&Ron, TTC
Sue&Barry, BMW 320i
Ed, TTC

_possibles:
Chris, S4
Shoa_khan, TTR
_

please, will all "possibles" let me know asap!! I must order the advance tickets by this weekend at the very latest and the organizers need to know how many parking spaces we'll need.
Cheers


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hiya Dani,

I cant commit unfortunately at this time, would love to attend as I like the venue, but family issues dictate otherwise at the moment.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries, Chris

I'll keep you on the _possible_ list. Just turn up you're free on the day


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

is a non member allowed to come?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bmx said:


> is a non member allowed to come?


Well, of course, bmx!! Everyone is welcome  
You will have PM in a few minutes 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What happens if you turn up on the day?
Are all German sporty cars allowed into the display area??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You can turn up on the day, Andy, no problems 

To be on the safe side I've asked for a plot to accommodate 3 cars more than we have at the moment. If all spaces are gone you may have to park _*with the crowd*_ ....... unless the plot will be really big.

And: any German Sports Car will be welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

Cheque's in the post Dani!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff, Ed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So now we have the following 
*definites:* 8)

Carol&Rob (Granny) in Cab/BM ??? 
Jon, new A3 
Hilly, TTR 
Steve, Caz&Nat, TTC 
David&Julie, TTC 
Andy, TTR 
Ian (Ginetta) 
Dani&Ron, TTC 
Sue&Barry, BMW 320i 
Ed, TTC 
Chris, S4

And a *possible*
Shoa_khan, TTR

Any more peeps interested in this event?
Ian, Jagman, Mosschops ?? :roll:
Last chance to get the pre booking in will be this coming weekend :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have now ordered the second batch of advance tickets 

All tickets should be with me no later than the 7th September, so you'll get yours in good time for the show [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I arranged for parking for 14 cars plus club stand so we should be ok 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Any chance of a space Dani?

99% gonna make it now. 

Can I send some ticket money to you?
PM me with address.

Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Andy 

It's very tight, but I'll get you ticket(s) Do you want one or two?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Great, Andy
> 
> It's very tight, but I'll get you ticket(s) Do you want one or two?


For me and wife (and baby) please.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem!! That must be 2 and 1/10th of a ticket :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> No problem!! That must be 2 and 1/10th of a ticket :wink:


1/10th ! You haven't seen him yet then


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We are looking forward to this meet.
I will have to step up the polishing programme.
Will try and bring his new toy.
Otherwise it will be my Bmw.
Hope it will be nice weather.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No problem!! That must be 2 and 1/10th of a ticket :wink:
> ...


OK. 1/9th :wink:



GRANNY said:


> Will try and bring his new toy.


Yes, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Hopefully, tickets should be with you all no later than 6th September.

*Latest list:

Carol&Rob, Porsche or BM??
Jon, new A3 
Hilly, TTR 
Steve, Caz&Nat, TTC 
Andy, TTR 
Ian B, Ginetta
Dani&Ron, TTC 
Sue&Barry, BMW 320i 
Ed, TTC 
Chris, S4 
Andy D, TTC
Geoff&Caroline, TTR
David&Julie, TTC 
Gavin 150, TTR

And a possible 
Shoa_khan, TTR *


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*ALL, PLEASE READ!![/*color]

Apologies  I wasn't thinking straight when I posted re breakfast at our house followed by cruise 

I have to be at Gawsworth Hall around 9am to set up :? So scrap this idea -unless someone wants to be here for 7:40am :roll:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hi,

Please put me down 

Thanks
Gavin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff, Gavin  
You're on the list 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi All 

as most of you know I'll be off to the French meet tomorrow morning.

Unfortunately the tickest have not arrived yet, so I'll post them as soon as I get back  
They will be with you in time 8) I may even instruct my deputy (son) to post them for me.

And here is the latest list of attendees:

Carol&Rob, Porsche or BM?? 
Jon, new A3 
Hilly, TTR 
Steve, Caz&Nat, TTC 
Andy, TTR 
Ian B, Ginetta 
Dani&Ron, TTC 
Sue&Barry, BMW 320i 
Ed, TTC 
Chris, S4 
Andy D, TTC 
Geoff&Caroline, TTR 
David&Julie, TTC 
Gavin 150, TTR

And a possible 
Shoa_khan, TTR


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Have a good trip Dani, CYA at the weekend.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from France tonight.

The tickets are on their way and should be with you all no later than Wednesday 8)

See you on Sunday


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Got mine yesterday Dani...Thanks


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Dani.
Got ours yesterday.
See you At weekend.


----------



## RATRACE (Aug 25, 2004)

Got some advanced tickets stick me on the list
room for a small one  :?:

Anybody cruising ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hope that all ticket have now reached their desination 8)

RATRACE, you can buy a ticket on the day -it's just a bit more expensive, that's all!!

Everyone, please note:
Cars must be in place by 9:30am. This is to comply with safty regulations.
I will be there no later than 9:00am

See you all on Sunday


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

The 'V6 Brothers' are both hoping to make it on the 12th...
Coupe Law & Roadster Jagman (with or without wifes)
Just hoping rain doesnt stop play ?
Although, as you have sent us tickets already, we will have to cough-up anyway !
Lets pray that the weather holds for us...
See you sunbathing on Sunday then

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good to me!

See you on Sunday, Geoff 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU is clean and ready to go


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> A3DFU is clean and ready to go


I might have a run down to gawsworth, just cleaned my TT and it started raining right after.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff, MacBuff 

Just come to the Club stand; don't park in the public car park 8)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni,

Subject to the waether, we will see you tomorrow

Granny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The weather will be fine, Carol. Trust me 

"After a mostly dry morning rain will set in later in the afternoon"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/weather/main_sum1.shtml

See you all tomorrow [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming and brave the weather 

As someone suggested, perhaps June or July would be better for next year?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Also in the med some where 8)

Thanks for the organisation Dani.
The brace of GT3 RS looked very smart


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Also in the med some where 8)


I agree with that :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

never mind the weather you and four mates could have driven round for 2 hours looking for the show only to realise you were at the wrong hall in buxton [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bmx said:


> never mind the weather you and four mates could have driven round for 2 hours looking for the show only to realise you were at the wrong hall in buxton [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


Where did you go :roll:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

like the idiots we are.. we typed into autoroute, gawsworth hall . it came up showing in buxton center .after driving round for an hour we realised something was wrong, anyway you live and learn [smiley=bigcry.gif] was it a good turn out?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bmx said:


> was it a good turn out?


We had quite a few TTs, 2 Audi S2s, a new Audi A3 and a BMW!!!! on our stand.
Porsche did very well with ~50 cars, but then this show has emerged from the Porsche show, previously held at Tatton Park, as I learned last Sunday 8)

For any future events up here, this is my mobile nr: -
07711 609 624

Dial it and you won't get lost


----------

